# 1st post - need help identifying chokes on a side-by-side...



## Jim Duda (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas folks! I just received a Richland 707 double in 20 gauge with double triggers. The left barrel (looking from the receiver) is stamped with 2 stars, the right barrel has 4 stars. Can someone explain if the stars identify the chokes? I believe the gun is of Spanish manufacture.

Thanks,
Jim in Austin, TX


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Can't speak of that gun for sure But information I got with my Tristar indicates **** as improved cylinder and ** as improved modified.


----------



## Jim Duda (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you very much! No excuse now for missing the birds!


----------

